# Egg cycle.



## Anyfoot (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all. 
I had a redfoot lay a a clutch of 5 on 03/12/2015. 
She just laid another clutch of 7 on 15/01/2016. 
So that's 44days later for the 2nd clutch. 
I was reading the other day that it takes 6 wks for a redfoot to produce the eggs from follicle, to egg on ground. 
This has confirmed this info to me.

mmmm. We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi all.
> I had a redfoot lay a a clutch of 5 on 03/12/2015.
> She just laid another clutch of 7 on 15/01/2016.
> So that's 44days later for the 2nd clutch.
> ...


Good luck with all those Craig!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2016)

Congrats once! Congrats twice!


----------



## hingeback (Jan 15, 2016)

Congrats and good luck with them!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh my goodness! So many! lol My female did the same. Forty-eight days between the first and second clutch, but 61 days between the next. However, one of the eggs was covered in extra calcification and the other was sparkly. She probably should have laid 2 weeks ago!
Congrats on the perfect eggs!
Any experience with sparkly eggs? My female has laid two sparkly ones now. One in a clutch yesterday and one 8 weeks ago. The one from 8 weeks ago hasn't chalked yet but looks like something is going on inside.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 17, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> Oh my goodness! So many! lol My female did the same. Forty-eight days between the first and second clutch, but 61 days between the next. However, one of the eggs was covered in extra calcification and the other was sparkly. She probably should have laid 2 weeks ago!
> Congrats on the perfect eggs!
> Any experience with sparkly eggs? My female has laid two sparkly ones now. One in a clutch yesterday and one 8 weeks ago. The one from 8 weeks ago hasn't chalked yet but looks like something is going on inside.


 Your eggs are sparkling because you are feeding to much glitter. Lol. Na only joking, I'm not sure, the breeding side of things is all new to me. So the learning curve has only just begun. Congrats on yours, keep us updated.


----------



## allegraf (Jan 17, 2016)

Some of my girls are like clockwork-every 30 days they lay a clutch. Others are too darn sneaky and I have to find the nests. Congrats! Now comes the hardest part, waiting to see what the hatchling's look like.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 17, 2016)

allegraf said:


> Some of my girls are like clockwork-every 30 days they lay a clutch. Others are too darn sneaky and I have to find the nests. Congrats! Now comes the hardest part, waiting to see what the hatchling's look like.


Waiting I am not very good at. lol

Am I understanding you correctly? You have THE same female that lays clutches every 30 days. 
If so
How many on average is in a clutch, and how many clutches does she lay consecutively in 30 day periods per year?


----------



## allegraf (Jan 17, 2016)

She lays 3-4 clutches a year. Each clutch was within 30-34 days of each other. 3-4 eggs per clutch. The others vary more widely like 30-45 days per clutch.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 17, 2016)

allegraf said:


> She lays 3-4 clutches a year. Each clutch was within 30-34 days of each other. 3-4 eggs per clutch. The others vary more widely like 30-45 days per clutch.


Do the 45 days per clutch tend to lay more eggs per clutch?


----------



## allegraf (Jan 17, 2016)

The larger girls that lay 5-6 tend to have more time in between clutches. All of mine average 3-4 clutches per year. Size of the girls seem to determine the number of eggs.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi all.
> I had a redfoot lay a a clutch of 5 on 03/12/2015.
> She just laid another clutch of 7 on 15/01/2016.
> So that's 44days later for the 2nd clutch.
> ...


She just laid another clutch of 7. 29/02/2016. That's 45 days this time. 

Also my Brazilian dropped 5 on 18/02/2016. Sort of hoping these are infertile. If they are and I've split them from the northerns, does this guarantee no mutts when/if I get some fertile later down the road.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> She just laid another clutch of 7. 29/02/2016. That's 45 days this time.
> 
> Also my Brazilian dropped 5 on 18/02/2016. Sort of hoping these are infertile. If they are and I've split them from the northerns, does this guarantee no mutts when/if I get some fertile later down the road.



Years down the road, yes.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 1, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Years down the road, yes.


 So an immature female could be holding fertile sperm for years that is dormant until the female hits maturity and is capable of laying fertile eggs?


----------



## juli11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> So an immature female could be holding fertile sperm for years that is dormant until the female hits maturity and is capable of laying fertile eggs?



No I think this theory is wrong. A mature female could hold sperm for some years and than when the living conditions are perfect she's able to fertile her eggs with the sperm which she holds for the years. 
I don't think that a juvenile female which isn't mature (that's what you you mean right?  ) is able breed. That unnatural to breed before you become mature..


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 1, 2016)

juli11 said:


> No I think this theory is wrong. A mature female could hold sperm for some years and than when the living conditions are perfect she's able to fertile her eggs with the sperm which she holds for the years.
> I don't think that a juvenile female which isn't mature (that's what you you mean right?  ) is able breed. That unnatural to breed before you become mature..


Hi Julian.
No I didn't mean a juvenile. Is it possible for a female to lay infertile eggs even though she has copulated with a mature male just because the female is not capable of producing fertile eggs yet, or does the fact that the female is laying eggs mean they can be fertile no matter the age. 
I read somewhere that when females first start to lay the chances of fertility are very slim. As they get older(maturer) the fertility rates increase. 

If my female lays infertile eggs(assuming my incubation techniques are correct too), does this mean she is clean from sperm?


----------



## juli11 (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Julian.
> No I didn't mean a juvenile. Is it possible for a female to lay infertile eggs even though she has copulated with a mature male just because the female is not capable of producing fertile eggs yet, or does the fact that the female is laying eggs mean they can be fertile no matter the age.
> I read somewhere that when females first start to lay the chances of fertility are very slim. As they get older(maturer) the fertility rates increase.
> 
> If my female lays infertile eggs(assuming my incubation techniques are correct too), does this mean she is clean from sperm?



Fore sure it is possible to for a female to lay eggs before she ever has copulated. I knew many people who keeps glyptemys insculpta but only females and they lay often infertile eggs. They can also lay infertile eggs after she has copulated with a mature male. Maybe because of the male isn't able to breed. 
And no.. If she lay infertile eggs after copulating maybe a reason for that is that the copulation wasn't successfully or the male/female isn't able to breed.
I hope that is an answer for your question. If I can it explain in German it would be easier and more helpful


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 21, 2016)

allegraf said:


> She lays 3-4 clutches a year. Each clutch was within 30-34 days of each other. 3-4 eggs per clutch. The others vary more widely like 30-45 days per clutch.



32 days later from when my Brazilian layed a clutch of 5 and she's digging again. See how long it takes until she actually lays. 
I'm trying to work out if there is a 
'time period to egg quantity' relation. 
Would things like diet and temps take part in follicle to layed egg speed? 
What is the most eggs you have ever had in one clutch?


----------



## allegraf (Mar 21, 2016)

@cdmay has some XL girls in his yard. He has larger clutches since his girls are bigger. Size seems to determine the number of eggs, not time. The largest clutch I ever got was six from my grandmother's big girl. She is roughly 13" of Venezuelan descent.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 22, 2016)

I had a group of Colombian animals back in the 80's and 90's that would usually nest every 28 to 32 days apart...depending on the weather.
My cherry-heads are more flexible but again, it depends on the weather. If it is rainy for a number of days, or cold and the females come inside at night, their schedule can get disrupted. 
As for clutch sizes one of my Colombian females once produced a clutch of seven eggs. But I've had numerous clutches from female cherry-heads that were six or seven eggs and then a handful of eight eggs. My largest female has produced two clutches of nine eggs, all of which were huge.
And fertile.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 22, 2016)

Here are some big clutches of big eggs.
From Darth Maul




A clutch from Tambaqui...





Another clutch from Darth Maul with measurements...





From Marty-Girl...





I guess I was wrong. After checking old photos I found this clutch of ten eggs from Darth Maul.





I have a photo of a nine egg clutch around here somewhere, but you get the idea.

As for the spacing of the large clutches and the 'normal' ones I can't say. I quit keeping detailed records years ago. But I do not remember them being spaced very far apart.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 22, 2016)

cdmay said:


> I had a group of Colombian animals back in the 80's and 90's that would usually nest every 28 to 32 days apart...depending on the weather.
> My cherry-heads are more flexible but again, it depends on the weather. If it is rainy for a number of days, or cold and the females come inside at night, their schedule can get disrupted.
> As for clutch sizes one of my Colombian females once produced a clutch of seven eggs. But I've had numerous clutches from female cherry-heads that were six or seven eggs and then a handful of eight eggs. My largest female has produced two clutches of nine eggs, all of which were huge.
> And fertile.


Nine . When the eggs are developing from the follicles, is the whole batch developed at once, or is it a case of each egg is developed one by one until the batch is ready? I'm guessing all at once.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 22, 2016)

cdmay said:


> Here are some big clutches of big eggs.
> From Darth Maul
> 
> 
> ...


Ten. Some of those are huge.


----------

